

The Alan Turing petition: a story of Web 2.0, Gov 2.0 and media savvy - jgrahamc
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/09/how-alan-turing-finally-got-a.html

======
idlewords
What exactly is "2.0" about getting publicity for a petition through
traditional print and media outlets?

~~~
jgrahamc
Gov 2.0: the entire petition was online. This is part of the UK government's
move to using the web. And BTW the code for the petition web site is open
source.

Web 2.0: I made extensive use of Twitter, Facebook and my blog to get the word
out (as did many others including Stephen Fry).

~~~
idlewords
You explain in your post that the biggest boosts to the petition came from
celebrity sponsorship and getting coverage by the Independent, BBC, and radio.
Throwing around hype about "2.0" just distracts from an otherwise lovely
accomplishment.

------
dtf
Great story. Thanks for sharing the details of how things progressed. It's
incredible how much pull BBC News online has.

~~~
jgrahamc
I think there's a multiplier on BBC News stories. The Alan Turing story was
the top story on the Technology section and on the front page of the main BBC
News web site.

That got it exposure to the general public... and, critically, to other
journalists who then went on to write about it.

------
Jem
I was disheartened to read some of the tripe published in the comments on the
Telegraph website copy of the apology.

Ridiculous how some people can twist anything into political agenda.

------
pclark
when is the book of how this happened coming out?

~~~
jgrahamc
I think there's been quite enough written about it now.

------
oijmuin
And there I thought it was just a case of a government desperate to do
something that looked good but didn't cost them anything.

